# vaccinations



## open68 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok I do not agree with them and my kids do not get them. I just received a letter from my district saying in MI it is now state law that if I have a non-medical reason to not have them I have to attend a health department class to "learn" why I am making a bad choice. While this did ---- me off but I did expect it with the way things were going around here. 

What really upset me is I received a list of all the kids in seventh grade that were not up to date on there shots. With there FULL NAME phone numbers and DOB. My son was not on there as he is in eighth grade, so is there another list with his name on it that I just got the wrong one? I have enough information on there to start for identity theft! What the heck!

Rant over....


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## open68 (Nov 12, 2012)

Terri said:


> Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The sad thing is that I contacted some of the parents on the list and not one returned my contact....


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

what message did you leave on the phone


----------



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

The way I understand it, that is a complete violation of HIPPA. Tell them they are violating federal health privacy laws. It is illegal for a teacher to even just talk to and tell a parent that so and so isn't vaccinated.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I would suggest turning them over for HIPPA violations. The school just handed over medical information, personal information and the names of the students. http://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/hipaa/understanding/summary/index.html


----------



## open68 (Nov 12, 2012)

Forcast said:


> what message did you leave on the phone


I found them on FB and asked if they were the parent of said child and I was the parent of other said child and a pic of the header of the letter NOT any of the names or information. 




92utownxj said:


> The way I understand it, that is a complete violation of HIPPA. Tell them they are violating federal health privacy laws. It is illegal for a teacher to even just talk to and tell a parent that so and so isn't vaccinated.


I heard that schools were exempt from said law suits. 



NEfarmgirl said:


> I would suggest turning them over for HIPPA violations. The school just handed over medical information, personal information and the names of the students. http://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/hipaa/understanding/summary/index.html


I will look into it and see what they say.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh man.... I would think at the very least... turn them into the state for violation of personal information... to say nothing of medical!!
I refuse the flu shot at work... I'm a nurse. I had to sign a waiver and it says I'll have to wear a mask when within 6ft of anyone during the flu season... I suppose that is when it hits my area. When they DEMAND I get one... I'll quit!
I'm very sensitive to ALL medication and have read enough about the stuff they put in the shot not to want it in MY body! I don't know what I would do if I had young children right now....

GO GET 'EM!!!

Debbie


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

The government would play hell trying to tell me what to do with my own children, but I was a responsible parent so I made sure to get all needed shots for all my kids without anyone having to "make" me do it. 

The scare scenarios have been pretty thoroughly debunked by now, including that the thimerosal preservative could cause autism.

As far as HIPPA goes, I was the head database admin for a large government school system and I can tell you that schools try to take hippa seriously. However some teachers are not the coldest beers in the fridge and they have access to vaccination records. I suppose a teacher could just put out such a list without the administration knowing it, and if that is the case the administration should be informed.

I hope your children do not get sick.


----------



## ssass (Dec 1, 2015)

1948CaseVAI said:


> The scare scenarios have been pretty thoroughly debunked by now, including that the thimerosal preservative could cause autism.


Hi 

I cannot wait to use the phrase "coldest beer in the fridge! 

Here's some truth/lies about thimerosal.

http://traceamounts.com/ten-lies-told-about-mercury-in-vaccines/


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

open68 said:


> I heard that schools were exempt from said law suits.


Schools can be sued, but things must be done a certain way and they can be sued for HIPPA violations. We ran into it with our oldest. Our school district gave me personal information of another student that they would be transporting my son with and they gave my son's information to the family of the student that he would be riding with. I was angry more for the other family's information being given out and knowing that the school did that without thinking about it. They are not above the law and must follow it. If they have a student that is contagious with an illness, they can release information that they have an ill student and what it is but can not release their name, address, date of birth or phone number. They can narrow it down to a grade, but that is it.

Our school ended up only having to go through training and that was the end of it.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

1948CaseVAI said:


> The government would play hell trying to tell me what to do with my own children, but I was a responsible parent so I made sure to get all needed shots for all my kids without anyone having to "make" me do it.
> 
> The scare scenarios have been pretty thoroughly debunked by now, including that the thimerosal preservative could cause autism.
> 
> ...


I don't think that subtle jabs of guilt for not following government recommendations was asked for by the poster. 

Moreover, there are plenty of legitimate alternatives to vaccination to prevent communicable disease. Homeoprophylaxis has proven to be extremely effective and safe-certainly safer than vaccines, with no side effects. So, while many parents choose not to vaccinate, it does not mean that their children are dangerous, vulnerable, or carriers of disease. 
https://vaccinefree.wordpress.com/homeoprophylaxis/homeopathicvaccine/

In fact, treatment of these same communicable diseases with Homeopathy yields far better results than any CDC approved or government recommended protocol. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/larry-malerba/homeopathic-remedies-for-the-flu_b_802803.html

Sorry if I seem defensive. I'm just overly tired of the guilt game when it comes to our freedom to choose what is best for us and our children.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

ssass said:


> Hi
> 
> I cannot wait to use the phrase "coldest beer in the fridge!
> 
> ...


Thanx a lot for the link - I read it all and I admit that I just don't know. Any medicine is going to have some bad actions in a few people - taking any pharmaceutical is a gamble.

I guess in my case, with my children, I knew the ramifications of some of the preventable diseases and I knew how heart-broken I would have been had one of my children suffered through a preventable, horrible experience, so I vaccinated them all the way. I would do so again with no hesitation at all.

No one hates the US government more than I do and I don't give a hoot what they tell me to do, but I wanted to protect my kids and the government had nothing to do with it.

Thank you again for the link!


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

This is absolutely insane! I would go after the school for releasing the personal information to the maximum extent. (That alone makes my blood boil!)

I know a lot of states are passing new laws regarding vaccinations so I would not be surprised but ... I would also verify that there is indeed a law that requires you to attend this workshop. We homeschool but I often hear of school districts trying to bully homeschoolers into doing something they are not required to do by law. I imagine for families with kids in schools this is no different. 

I am so tired of reading stories of parental rights being trampled on ....  I am sorry you have to deal with that.


----------

